# How do I blend new drywall with painted orange peel wall



## pl4eva (Mar 20, 2015)

I removed a fireplace and there was already unpainted drywall behind it. I've taped and mudded it but now the new wall is not leveled with the old one (there are at least 2 layers of paint on it + orange peel texture). Do I just keep applying mud to the unpainted wall until it's thick enough? I do plan on repainting the whole wall to a different color afterwards (hence the patches from testing the orbital sander :laughing: ) Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not seeing any tape where the new and old walls meet.
Orange peel should have been sanded smooth so tape would lay flat.
Looks like you have a lot more finishing to do before painting.
No primmer or paints going to cover flaws and not show.


----------



## pl4eva (Mar 20, 2015)

joecaption said:


> I'm not seeing any tape where the new and old walls meet.
> Orange peel should have been sanded smooth so tape would lay flat.
> Looks like you have a lot more finishing to do before painting.
> No primmer or paints going to cover flaws and not show.


Sorry, I guess I should have said "unpainted and painted walls". The fireplace seemed to have been an after thought so they put up the drywall for the whole room and THEN decided to place the fireplace there. So there was a perpendicular wall where the paint ends. The unpainted and painted sections are both on the same drywall panel if that makes sense.
I didn't touch the edge where the paint ends. That mud you see there was already there when I removed the wall.
This is what it looked like before


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, the orange peeled wall will have to be skim coated to match the smoothness of your new wall, so, since you have to do that, you can begin to bring the walls to the same thickness with some quick-setting joint compound. Tape that seam and apply the quickset. you could put on 2 or 3 coats in a day with the quick-set. Be sure to feather it out with each succeeding coat. For your final coat, use regular joint compound as it will be easier to sand.

Thats about all you can do unless you want to install new wall board to replace the orange-peeled wall.


----------



## pl4eva (Mar 20, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> Well, the orange peeled wall will have to be skim coated to match the smoothness of your new wall, so, since you have to do that, you can begin to bring the walls to the same thickness with some quick-setting joint compound. Tape that seam and apply the quickset. you could put on 2 or 3 coats in a day with the quick-set. Be sure to feather it out with each succeeding coat. For your final coat, use regular joint compound as it will be easier to sand.
> 
> Thats about all you can do unless you want to install new wall board to replace the orange-peeled wall.


Can't i just add orange peel texture to the unpainted wall? I'm ok with the texture. I'm just worried that since there are 2 layers of paint on the painted wall, the edge where it and the unpainted section meet will show through even after I apply the texture. Thanks!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You sure can. Just make sure the seam in the transition area is feathered out so the area looks seamless or you could end up with a hump that telegraphs through the orange peel texture.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> You sure can. Just make sure the seam in the transition area is feathered out so the area looks seamless or you could end up with a hump that telegraphs through the orange peel texture.


As Shoe says.....

Technique is dependent on what you've got their....

If you have a ridge.... sand it down........ if it is still there, use mud and taper it out.

If you have a depression, use mud and flatten it out.

Then use your OP texture to layer on your non-textured wall and feathering it into textured wall.

You won't match your OP texture perfectly... but by feathering it, no one else but you will never see it.

Good luck


----------



## SkilledOne (Mar 17, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> As Shoe says.....
> 
> Technique is dependent on what you've got their....
> 
> ...


This is sort of off topic but I've seen a lot of folks on this site use the "OP" acronym and I'm wondering what it means... can you elaborate please sir?


----------



## pl4eva (Mar 20, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> You sure can. Just make sure the seam in the transition area is feathered out so the area looks seamless or you could end up with a hump that telegraphs through the orange peel texture.





MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> As Shoe says.....
> 
> Technique is dependent on what you've got their....
> 
> ...


Thank you!



SkilledOne said:


> This is sort of off topic but I've seen a lot of folks on this site use the "OP" acronym and I'm wondering what it means... can you elaborate please sir?


In this case I think he meant "Orange Peel" but what you see a lot is most likely "Original Post" or "Original Poster"


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

SkilledOne said:


> This is sort of off topic but I've seen a lot of folks on this site use the "OP" acronym and I'm wondering what it means... can you elaborate please sir?


Original Post(er)


----------

